# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  waterproofing when using a shower tray

## Stan 101

Hi all,  
I'm a little unsure on the waterproofing process when using a shower tray. I have rebated the wall studs and bottom plate to accept the shower tray. This allows for the villaboard to be run into the shower tray covering the tile lip. 
This means the shower tray should be installed before the wall's villaboard is fixed. Should I waterproof the floor area, install the shower tray, install the villaboard then water proof the walls and overlap back onto the pre - waterproofed floor? 
If i waterproof the floor, the trades will walk over the floor and probably ruin the waterproofing. Should I just waterproof under the shower tray area, install the tray, install the villaboard, then waterproof the remaining floor and walls?  
Is there any other way I should do this?  
Cheers,

----------


## ilium007

> Hi all,  
> I'm a little unsure on the waterproofing process when using a shower tray. I have rebated the wall studs and bottom plate to accept the shower tray. This allows for the villaboard to be run into the shower tray covering the tile lip. 
> This means the shower tray should be installed before the wall's villaboard is fixed. Should I waterproof the floor area, install the shower tray, install the villaboard then water proof the walls and overlap back onto the pre - waterproofed floor? 
> If i waterproof the floor, the trades will walk over the floor and probably ruin the waterproofing. Should I just waterproof under the shower tray area, install the tray, install the villaboard, then waterproof the remaining floor and walls?  
> Is there any other way I should do this?  
> Cheers,

  
I hate to dig up an old thread like this but I have scoured the internet, I have read all the Aus Standards doco and can not find an answer to this exact question. I am looking at using a Marbletrend 1200x900 tray (watertight lip all around 4 edges) and need to know if the floor waterproofing goes up the side of the tray on the tile side. Do you tile under the tray ? So many questions ! 
I am going to head over to Reece in Enogerra (Brisbane) and hopefully they are more helpful then Bretts Hardware were on Sun. 
Any help appreciated.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You do not say if this shower is on the ground floor or an upper floor, so we will look at both scenarios. 
Upper floor:
You neet to waterproof the whole floor but there is no specific reason to waterproof under the shower in the standards, however as shower trays have a tendency to leak around the waste I would do the whole floor, as well flashing the wall to floor joint all round. 
With the shower base installed (take great care to make sure the waste pipe connection is very clean before connecting it, a tiny bit of grit on the 'O' ring will cause a leak later. Also ensure the base is properly supported to prevent any movement when you step onto it, any flexing can also contribute to a leaking waste). 
Install the wall sheets with a 3 to 5 mm gao between the shower base and the bottom of the sheet. 
Seal the gap with a suitable sealant (I use Sikaflex 11FC) and a kitchen spatula to apply and smooth it, Do not spit on your finger and spread it, the enzymes in your saliva will cause it to turn yellow. 
Next seal all nail/screw heads and tap outlets as well as the shower spigot. 
You must waterproof the corner/s of the shower to at least 1. 80 metres up the wall from the base. 
You must also waterproof around the base of the wall sheets from the sheet seal up at least 150 mm. 
If you do not waterproof under the tray, seal around the floor joint with a suitable sealant, this will help limit the damage in the event of a leak, do not seal this if the full floor is sealed. 
See note below re water stops. 
Ground floor:
Shower seal is as above, room seal is a simple flashing around all walls, 80 mm up and 80 mm out onto the floor will do it. 
Note: All wet areas must also have a water stop angle in the doorway, this normally a 10 mm high angle by 50 mm that the tiles or other floor covering buts up to. often placed in the middle so it's under the door, make sure you have a continuous bead os sealant under it and carefully seal the both ends to prevent water getting out. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## ilium007

Cool - thanks for that. I have sent an email to the Brisbane Wet-Seal guys to find out about a quote to have it done professionally. I am repairing a horror shower problem whereby the builder of this 7 year old house did not waterproof the bathroom in our bedroom. I now have no floor (no bathroom actually - it hase been pulled out. I have started to lay down new Scyon 19mm compressed concrete sheet but I think I need to strengthen up the floor joists as there is a little bounce in the floor that I am going to tile. Previously they had hardwood timber flooring in the bathroom (who puts timber flooring in a bathroom ?? Seriously !). Oh and its an upper floor (did have a 19mm particle board flooring covered in hardwood timber) now it will be a mixture of the particle board (of which I have cut most out) and the compressed concrete. I will then lay 6mm villaboard over the whole floor and screw down at 200mm centres and 100mm centres around the edge. Hopefully this will provide a good base on which to waterproof and tile.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Cool - thanks for that. I have sent an email to the Brisbane Wet-Seal guys to find out about a quote to have it done professionally. I am repairing a horror shower problem whereby the builder of this 7 year old house did not waterproof the bathroom in our bedroom. I now have no floor (no bathroom actually - it hase been pulled out. I have started to lay down new Scyon 19mm compressed concrete sheet but I think I need to strengthen up the floor joists as there is a little bounce in the floor that I am going to tile. Previously they had hardwood timber flooring in the bathroom (who puts timber flooring in a bathroom ?? Seriously !). Oh and its an upper floor (did have a 19mm particle board flooring covered in hardwood timber) now it will be a mixture of the particle board (of which I have cut most out) and the compressed concrete. I will then lay 6mm villaboard over the whole floor and screw down at 200mm centres and 100mm centres around the edge. Hopefully this will provide a good base on which to waterproof and tile.

  Lots of old Queenslander homes up here in the tropics, all have timber floors, a few sheets of tile underlay and lots and lots of nails, then waterproof  the full floor. 
Comes with a full warranty too. 
Good luck,   :Smilie:

----------

